# Road Bike Classes in San Francisco?



## RoadHazard (Sep 4, 2009)

I am new to road biking and would like to take classes on how-to. Everything from bike control to pedalling strategies. Is there anything like this in San Francisco?

Thanks.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

http://www.sfbike.org/?chain

Free Urban Cycling Workshop: Intro to Safe Cycling (Day 1)

Thu., Sep. 10 | 5:30pm - 9:30pm, SFBC Office, 995 Market St. (at 6th)

This four-hour in-classroom, introductory course is perfect for new cyclists and those want to feel more comfortable riding on city streets. Class will cover the basics for how to choose the right bike and properly fit a helmet. Learn tips for the safest ways to ride in traffic, techniques to avoid or deal with road hazards and emergency maneuvers along with other useful gems of knowledge, like the best way to lock up your bike and how to use a bike in combination with public transit, and cyclists' legal rights and responsibilities. Adults and anyone over 14 years of age are welcome, preregistration is required. Bring your lunch or dinner. No bicycle is needed for this class. Sign up at sfbike.org/edu. Note: This class is the "day 1" course for League of American Bicyclists' Bike Ed Road I certification.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

SFBC How to Bike Anywhere Workshop

Sat., Sep. 19 | 1-2pm | Sports Basement, 1590 Bryant St

The SFBC will be at Sports Basement's Commutercation Day with our popular How to Bike Anywhere workshop.


----------



## jasonwells4 (Aug 7, 2006)

On Road: Street Skills Primer (Day 2)

Practice what you learned in the Intro to Safe Cycling class. This Street Skills Primer class follows a comfortable progression onto city streets, beginning with a short review of the lessons from the Intro course. After a basic bike maintenance session, riders will practice their bike maneuvering skills in a car-free practice area before taking it to the streets in small, intimate groups led by their instructors. Riders will gain experience riding alongside moving traffic in different traffic conditions, and apply the safe riding techniques practiced in the car-free space into real-life situations. Adults and anyone over 14 years of age are welcome; bicycle, helmet and preregistration required. Please bring your lunch.

Prerequisite: Intro to Safe Cycling (Day 1).
Note: This class completes the League's Bike Ed Road I certification


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

We do a lot of road bike skills work at INTEGRATE. We've got women's clinics, and we also take folks out for rides to work on cornering, descending, balance drills and riding in a group. http://www.integratefitness.com/itsagirlthing for clinic information. You can get to our contact info from there as well.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey RoadHazard! Welcome to the wonderful world of road cycling.

Here's a good calendar of road clinics:

http://www.ncnca.org/clinics/

Some, but not all, are racing-related.

Velo Girls Coaching Services has a very full calendar of road clinics. 

https://old.sportsbaseonline.com/Series.aspx?id=438

For September + October, check out Girls Got Skills (this weekend, women only):

https://old.sportsbaseonline.com/Item.aspx?id=3032


We've also got a pairing of our two most popular co-ed Bike Skills modules on October 18th:

Bike Skills 101 (Fundamental Bike Handling Skills):

https://old.sportsbaseonline.com/Item.aspx?id=3027

Bike Skills 201 (Climbing + Descending):

https://old.sportsbaseonline.com/Item.aspx?id=3028


Lorri


----------

